
Kepler Observatory Seeks More Earths and Other Beings - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/31/science/space/31planet.html?_r=1&hp
======
JacobAldridge
Single Page Link -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/31/science/space/31planet.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/31/science/space/31planet.html?_r=2&hp=&pagewanted=all)

------
rbanffy
"We provide the data mankind needs to move out into space"

Mankind needs a little more than a nice destination robotic spacecraft can
reach in a couple million years in order to move out into space.

~~~
rewind
Data is the first step because we need to know which direction to head. He
never said the data would get us there.

~~~
rbanffy
The direction is somewhat less than relevant until we develop technologies
that can take us (or instruments) there in less than the time it took us to
evolve from monkeys.

~~~
rewind
I can't really argue with that, but sometimes having a specific destination in
mind helps you get there faster.

~~~
rbanffy
It's depressing, I know. Having so many nice places and no starship Enterprise
to take us there is no fun at all.

